# tanda



## charoneke

Bom dia comunidade! Gostaria de saber a palavra em português para o que em espanhol chamamos "tanda", o segmento televisivo no qual se exibem anúncios publicitários quando um programa é interrompido ou entre dois programas. Refiro-me ao termo de uso comum,  não necessariamente técnico.

Obrigado!


----------



## Mangato

Bom dia charonoki. Para mi é novo que tanda seja o espaço onde colocam a publicidade. ¿É jargão? Por tanda entendo uma série indeterminada de coisas ou ações. 
_- Le dió una tanda de azotes al niño_
_- Recolectó una tanda de suspensos._
_- Nos aburren con una tanda interminable de anuncios_
Em português, acredito que estos espaços, são trechos ou intervalos publicitários.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Para mí "tanda" es la sesión de cine de la tarde (mañana, tanda, y noche). Lo que Charoneke describe se dice en Brasil "intervalo publicitário" o sencillamente "intervalo".


----------



## fernandobn97007

En Brasil es conocido como "os comerciais" o "os reclames" o "intervalo"


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Es verdad, "comerciais" se usa más que "intervalo".


----------



## curlyboy20

Em espanhol também se pode dizer "comerciales".


----------



## vf2000

Sem querer discordar, eu sempre chamei os comerciais de "propaganda". Por sinal, as da Espanha são intermináveis, a gente até esquece o que estava vendo. Tem propaganda no meio da corrida de F-1!!! eu eu faço questão de não comprar os produtos que interrompem o meu entretenimento.

Voltando ao tema, ninguém chama isso de propaganda?


----------



## curlyboy20

vf2000 said:


> Voltando ao tema, ninguém chama isso de propaganda?


 
Também chamamos isso "propaganda".


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Pode ser propaganda, sem nenhuma dúvida. Mas estamos falando do uso mais costumeiro  de um vocábulo, por isso deve variar em cada país e até em cada região. No Brasil os apresentadores  de televisão costumam dizer: "e agora, os nossos comerciais".


----------



## Carfer

vf2000 said:


> Voltando ao tema, ninguém chama isso de propaganda?


 
Em Portugal, raramente. Não é que a palavra não signifique isso ou que não seja entendida como tal, mas o uso acantonou a _propaganda_ na política ou na divulgação de ideias ou ideais e reservou _'publicidade'_ para a vertente comercial. Assim, o comum é esses espaços serem chamados _'intervalo publicitário'_, _'intervalo dos anúncios'_ ou simplesmente _'a publicidade'_ e _'os anúncios'_. Aqui há uns anos também se dizia bastante _'reclame'_ mas a palavra parece estar a passar de moda.


----------



## charoneke

Oi gente, obrigado pelas prontas respostas!

Era "intervalo" a palavra que não acudia a minha mente, é só lembrar o Galvão Bueno apresentando "O Show do Intervalo" no Brasil. Acho que os outros termos sugeridos referem mais às peças publicitárias do que ao segmento temporal "intervalo".

No Uruguai e na Argentina usamos "tanda", que agora se popularizou mas provem do jargão publicitàrio.

Beijos!


----------



## curlyboy20

"Intervalo" também é usado em espanhol, embora com menos freqüência. 

Acabei de lembrar que _"tanda" _em espanhol também pode significar *"surra". *A minha mãe dizia que ia me dar uma "tanda" cada vez que me comportava mau.


----------



## Mangato

curlyboy20 said:


> "Intervalo" também é usado em espanhol, embora com menos freqüência.
> 
> Acabei de lembrar que _"tanda" _em espanhol também pode significar *"surra". *A minha mãe dizia que ia me dar uma "tanda" cada vez que me comportava mau.


 
Oi Curli. Você recebia uma *tanda* ou uma *tunda.* Eu as duas coisas? 

Aqui dizem: _vas a llevar una tanda_ (de azotes), ou _una tunda_

Tunda = _paliza_; ação e efeito _de tundir= castigar con golpes o azotes ._

Descupe a brincadeira.

Cumprimentos


----------



## curlyboy20

Hmmm.... acho que é TUNDA. Risos


----------



## dani_360

Pues yo no se ustedes pero en todo México, TANDA, es una fora de ahorro colectivo, de hecho los otros significados que ustedes dan tambien son válidos pero el más común es el ahorro colectivo, de hecho cuando decimos tanda eso es lo primero que se nos viene la mente.

_¡Mañana me toca pagar la tanda!_

Cualquier mexicano puede confirmar esto...


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Tunda = _paliza_; ação e efeito _de tundir= castigar con golpes o azotes ._


 
Engraçado, a palavra também existe em português ... e há que anos não a ouvia


----------



## Mangato

Aquí el término tanda es muy usado actualmente en el fútbol. En  eliminatorias, o finales de un campeonato, cuando finaliza el partido com empate, se decide el resultado por *tandas de penaltis*


----------

